# 83 280z Major Question...



## wild_z (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright, I'm getting the white 280z today. I found out it was the 2.8 SOHC engine in there. The transmission is grinding when you go to reverse and it seems that a few interior pieces are falling apart. What I would really need help on is, will a 300ZX TT engine "Drop-in" fit into the 280z that I have and will the transmission also work because I have a buddy who has that engine and wants to sell it to me for $3000 with everything. Please help


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not easily. And your talking about some major cash swaping


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

First of all, $3000 is a total rip off. You can get a much better deal anywhere else. I wouldn't pay more than $1000 for a VG30DETT. I would recomend getting an L28 turbo engine (280ZX turbo engine) and getting a large T3/T4 turbo, a haltech stand alone ECU, a bigass intercooler, A badass clutch, and a few other here and there's. You will spend about $3000 for 400+ hp, and that's at the rear wheels on pump gas (with a good tune) A friend of mine did the same thing, and was killing 500 hp supras. If that twin turbo engine is in good shape, expect about 260 rear wheel hp.

Also, aftermarket parts for the VG30DETT are like supra parts, you have to sell your children, parents, and your left nut to get them. The engine will not fit well, and it will be a LOT of fabrication work. Expect to need a set of custom exhaust manifolds ($1000 minimum) and custom engine mounts, pipes, and a load of other crap that will come up. 

the L28 is a strong engine (stock bottom end is good for 500+hp) and it is meant to go in that car. Twin turbos suck anyway, almost all of the really big horsepower imports are SINGLE turbo.Save yourself a world of trouble, and get a badass L28.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> First of all, $3000 is a total rip off. You can get a much better deal anywhere else. I wouldn't pay more than $1000 for a VG30DETT. I would recomend getting an L28 turbo engine (280ZX turbo engine) and getting a large T3/T4 turbo, a haltech stand alone ECU, a bigass intercooler, A badass clutch, and a few other here and there's. You will spend about $3000 for 400+ hp, and that's at the rear wheels on pump gas (with a good tune) A friend of mine did the same thing, and was killing 500 hp supras. If that twin turbo engine is in good shape, expect about 260 rear wheel hp.
> 
> Also, aftermarket parts for the VG30DETT are like supra parts, you have to sell your children, parents, and your left nut to get them. The engine will not fit well, and it will be a LOT of fabrication work. Expect to need a set of custom exhaust manifolds ($1000 minimum) and custom engine mounts, pipes, and a load of other crap that will come up.
> 
> the L28 is a strong engine (stock bottom end is good for 500+hp) and it is meant to go in that car. Twin turbos suck anyway, almost all of the really big horsepower imports are SINGLE turbo.Save yourself a world of trouble, and get a badass L28.



Amen


----------

